# CPM schedules



## orto (Dec 14, 2003)

I am currently looking for a new Critical Path Method scheduling program for use in my company. I know that scheduling systems are usually included in other master programs, but short of buying (and prescribing) to Intuit's Master Builder's software (which is very expensive), I can not find a lone scheduling software package. Any hints?
Thanks


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Primavera is what we use. It's pretty expensive for a stand alone program. They also put out another pretty good, but not as in feature packed, by the name of Sure-Trak. It goes for 500 whereas Primavera is close to 3500.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 29, 2003)

I've used Microsoft's Project software for many years. It's basic but gives most of the necessary information. I think I saw the latest version selling for around $300.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

There is a free alternative to MS project that comes bundeled with RedHat Linux 9.0


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

Ack!!! MS Project has to be the worst scheduling software around. I suppose it could be alright for planning a vacation or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

orto said:


> I am currently looking for a new Critical Path Method scheduling program for use in my company. I know that scheduling systems are usually included in other master programs, but short of buying (and prescribing) to Intuit's Master Builder's software (which is very expensive), I can not find a lone scheduling software package. Any hints?
> Thanks


I am looking for a class/seminar that lasts longer than one day to go and learn more about the CPM Scheduling Programs that are out there. Does anyone out there no of any schools or anything of this nature that they can pass my way?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I just got the MS project for school. THis class is in my local community college half the semester is learning the gant charts and scheduling process, the second half is all ms project.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

Once again, registered user who forgot his password, orto,,, I am currently into microsoft project, and i have found that the cpm schedule works quite well for me...the unregistered guy who said that it might be allright planning a vacation but nothing else....probably did not input the proper commands, because if one cpm is delayed it moves the rest...and I input ordering dates (etc critical parts not included in my sub schedules) and it works fine. Also I bought Peachtree accounting 2004...great program...and at officemax they had a deal where I got an instant rebate and then sent in the remainder to Peachtree,,,and just recieved my check,,,got it for free!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm taking a class for scheduling and part of the class is MS project. It seems to be overkill for my needs. Our projects usually last a week MAX! Typically they don't exceed a day. 

Obviously CPM scheduling, gant charts etc... are for large projects. 

As far as schedules on vacation goes: DOn't we take vacations to get away from schedules and the rigors of daily life? The last thing I want on a vacation is a schedule!


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

We use MSProject for our 3 week schedules.. but honestly most of the superintendents would rather use Excel. All our 90 day and cpms are done on Primavera. I've not used the newest version of MSproject but I hear it's supposed to have more features.
Grumpy - apparently you haven't taken a vacation with my wife.. haha. It's scheduled right down to times to eat. I hope she never reads this.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I wouldn't go on a cavation like that period.

When I go on vacations the only thing I have planned is what country state etc... I am going to. The rest I do as it comes to mind, and that's the way it should be. All schedules go out the window.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I typically ignore her schedule.. the funniest part of the whole vacation thing is she spends all this time and energy to plan stuff out, stresses out about it, and then she doesn't keep to it. So it's a total waste of time anyway.. LOL. May I be struck down if she ever reads this.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

She sounds very much like my aunt... and come to think of it my fiance is acting the same for our upcoming wedding next year. We are a year plus away from the day and she is trying to plan every little detail NOW... and stressing abotuu it now.... and pissed at me because I am purposely procrastinating. 

I told her your going to plan every little detail down the the napkins then change your mind, then change your mind then change your mind. Worry about it when the decision needs to be made.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

ACK!!! Run now.. just kidding. Went through that very thing. Comes down to the day and she's running late. So I come around the corner, in front of everyone, to see what's taking so long. She's standing there.. and I don't say a word.. just point to my watch. LMAO. Later she says "I guess my incessant scheduling didn't help in the end did it" I kept quiet. Figured I had made my point.


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

orto said:


> I am currently looking for a new Critical Path Method scheduling program for use in my company. I know that scheduling systems are usually included in other master programs, but short of buying (and prescribing) to Intuit's Master Builder's software (which is very expensive), I can not find a lone scheduling software package. Any hints?
> Thanks


Orto: if someone recommended to you that you upgrade to Master Builder JUST for the scheduling than they have done you an injustice. If you are a small contractor and don't need any other features, use MS Project or another stand alone small product. Master Builder is for full integration and shouldn't be recommended if you don't need most of the features and if you cannot afford it in your budget.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Vacation Schedule:

Day 1

1. Wake up
2. Golf
3. Drink Beer (2-8 per round)
4. Eat Lunch (with beer)
5. Lay around pool and drink beer
6. Take a nap if the mood stricks you
7. Wake up and drink more beer
8. Have dinner (with beer, of course)
9. Go out for the evening and do whatever your significant other would like (while drinking beer, of course)
10. Go to bed and.... (well that's up to you and your significant other)

Days 2-?

Repeat Day 1's schedule


----------

